# halloween hedgie



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

theres a petsmart photo contest for halloween going on and I entered berko and i wanted to spread the news! its pretty cool contest and right now berko is the only hedgie so enter your cutey hedgie or vote for berko! (if you want, no pressure!) anyway heres the link to berkos pic and you can navigate from there to enter your hedgie!
http://apps.facebook.com/petsmarthallow ... y_id=10120
theres also random drawings for $500 gift cards!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

How precious; you got my vote. I don't think I'll enter Delia. I have no time to come up with a costume. Good luck!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You got my vote!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Super Cute! I voted!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Voted for the cute li'l devil! Good luck!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I voted.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Voted! How'd you get the costume on?


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I voted!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Oh goodness. That is about the cutest thing I have ever seen! You got my vote! :twisted: hahahahaha


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

elise5211 said:


> Voted! How'd you get the costume on?


Berko takes after my boyfriend..he likes hats. like If theres something to go on his head he walks into it, he even butts my hand like a dog if its by his head.


----------

